# Phone Passwords



## cornemuse (Jun 20, 2022)

I am on my 4th (simple) cell phone. I never had to have a password before. This latest (Orbic) is asking for a password in setting up the phone. I do NOT store anything (period!) on it, never have. It is a tracfone. If stolen, all they get is a short phone book & some minutes. I dont want or need a p/w. Why is having a complicated p/w a major neccissity for those of us who really dont need or want one? Another password is just another number I have to remember.

The 1st 3 were upgraded because of network upgrades 3-g, 4-g, whatever. Good phones, just didnt work anymore. Tracfone required new phone(s) and replaced them gratis.

Why dont they give the option of *no **p/w* to* as complicated as one wants*?

Right now I am stuck at password, cant go forward, doesnt say if numerals, letters, symbols, or a mix are required. cannot figure this out as I create this thread. <<I'm awaiting a call-back from tracfone & am just wondering why they do this, , , ,

Anybody know? And not 'its for your own protection'

-corne-


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 28, 2022)

Usually, passwords require a combo of alpha/numeric at its simplest, perhaps a special key ($#₩, etc) might be required. Is there a pin option? I use Samsung phones and tablet, and I either use fingerprint or a six numbers pin to unlock.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 28, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Usually, passwords require a combo of alpha/numeric at its simplest, perhaps a special key ($#₩, etc) might be required. Is there a pin option? I use Samsung phones and tablet, and I either use fingerprint or a six numbers pin to unlock.


*^^THIS ^^*


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 28, 2022)

How do you manage your tracfone account?  Online or by refill cards?  Maybe it wants your online password


----------

